# Danish: As soon as possible



## samlj

Hvordan kan du sige det der udtryk på dansk?
"As soon as possible"
For eksemple, "Kan du være det (as soon as possible)?"


----------



## Vejrudsigt

Denne fortolkning oversættes "så snart som muligt". 

*Kan du være der så snart som muligt? *


----------



## 1234plet

Den kan også oversættes sådan: "så *hurtigt* som muligt"


----------



## samlj

Fint! Tak for det helt!


----------



## Sepia

samlj said:


> Hvordan kan du sige det der udtryk på dansk?
> "As soon as possible"
> For eksemple, "Kan du være det (as soon as possible)?"



What are you attempting to say with that sentence?

"Kan du vaere det ...?"

I couldn't imagine in which context that would make any sense. Do you mean 

"kan du vaere der saa snart som muligt?"? I also strange, but might make sense.


----------



## BoTrojan

Der er en til mulighed:  "*snarest muligt*."  Men de andre er jo ogsaa helt fine.


----------



## Sepia

BoTrojan said:


> Der er en til mulighed: "*snarest muligt*." Men de andre er jo ogsaa helt fine.


 
Ja, man det fungerer stadig ikke sammen med

"Kan du vaere det snarest muligt?"

"det" doesn't make any sense here. The only logical answer would be a question: "Kan jeg vaere HVAD snarest muligt?"

-----

I know people who say

"Der er en til mulighed:"

but not many. Most would say: "Der er en mulighed mere."


----------



## BoTrojan

Det vil jeg nok give dig ret i.  Men det er, altsaa, en maade at sige det paa.


----------



## Andreas_Jensen

samlj said:


> Hvordan kan man sige det her udtryk på dansk?
> "As soon as possible"
> For eksemple, "Kan du være der (as soon as possible)?"


 
I'll correct you a bit, you can correct my English as often as you want 


Translations:

"saa hurtigt som muligt" (my favourite)

"saa snart som muligt" (Hmm, I don't like it )

"hurtigst muligt" (sound a bit formal)

"snarest muligt" (sounds very formal)

"saa hurtigt du kan" (very used, and also a favourite)

In general I prefer the ones with "hurtigt", although it means "fast" and not "soon" (snart). 

Andreas


----------



## Andreas_Jensen

Sepia said:


> I know people who say
> 
> "Der er en til mulighed:"
> 
> but not many. Most would say: "Der er en mulighed mere."


 

In my opinion the two are used to an equal degree. You could also say "Der er en mulighed til". Personally I'd probably use one of versions with "til", so don't feel bad, BoTrojan .


----------



## Vejrudsigt

Andreas_Jensen said:


> I'll correct you a bit, you can correct my English as often as you want
> 
> 
> Translations:
> 
> "saa hurtigt som muligt" (my favourite)
> 
> * "saa snart som muligt" (Hmm, I don't like it )*
> 
> "hurtigst muligt" (sound a bit formal)
> 
> "snarest muligt" (sounds very formal)
> 
> "saa hurtigt du kan" (very used, and also a favourite)
> 
> In general I prefer the ones with "hurtigt", although it means "fast" and not "soon" (snart).
> 
> Andreas



Dit engelsk >>>>>>>>>> mit dansk. 

Would you mind explaining the bolded line above?


----------



## Andreas_Jensen

Of course not... It's just that to me, saying *"saa snart som muligt*" isn't really common. You would probably write it more often that you would say it. My very subjective opinion is that "saa hurtigt som muligt" sounds more natural and more "native". It is probable that other speakers of Danish would disagree. I am aware that the latter actually means "as *fast *as possible", but still it would be my preferred translation of "as soon as possible". I hope that explanation will suffice 

I'm not sure what you mean by this, though: 

"Dit engelsk >>>>>>>>>> mit dansk"

Andreas


----------



## Vejrudsigt

I understand - I'd better modify my speech accordingly. 

And the number of greater-than signs implies that your command of English is 10x better than my command of Danish. (You know it's true.)


----------



## BoTrojan

I'm not a native speaker of Danish, but have been speaking, reading, writing the language for over 20 years.  In terms of spoken Danish, my ear doesn't detect a major difference between "*saa snart som muligt*" and "*saa hurtigt som muligt*" as translations of "*as soon as possible*"

I think (but would defer to native speakers on this), that you'd be more likely to see "*snarest muligt*" written, probably in formal business communications, than you'd hear it spoken. 

Bottom line:  Depending on the context, any of these phrases would be understood by natives and probably wouldn't sound especially unnatural -- unless of course accompanied by an accent of any kind, which is something most Danes aren't accustomed to dealing with in my experience.


----------



## Andreas_Jensen

BoTrojan said:


> I'm not a native speaker of Danish, but have been speaking, reading, writing the language for over 20 years. In terms of spoken Danish, my ear doesn't detect a major difference between "*saa snart som muligt*" and "*saa hurtigt som muligt*" as translations of "*as soon as possible*"
> 
> I think (but would defer to native speakers on this), that you'd be more likely to see "*snarest muligt*" written, probably in formal business communications, than you'd hear it spoken.
> 
> Bottom line: Depending on the context, any of these phrases would be understood by natives and probably wouldn't sound especially unnatural -- unless of course accompanied by an accent of any kind, which is something most Danes aren't accustomed to dealing with in my experience.


 
You can easily count as a native, since we are quite few, both in WR and in general 

I agree with most of what you say. It's a question of how formal it sounds, as I tried to illuminate in my previous post. Og course they would all be easily understood, and being foreign and having an accent (which all foreigners do ), no-one would frown upon any of the forms being spoken. Personally though, I would recommend forms with "hurtig" in speaking and informal writing, as this appears to be what we use the most. In formal writings "snarest" would probably be best, as BoTrojan mentions.


----------



## BoTrojan

Excellent.  Sounds we have fully explored this issue and have clear guidance for the few, the proud, the people trying to learn Danish!


----------

